# Bought my skiff yesterday!



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Finally joining the microskiff club with my first boat, a 2007 Smitty Sight Fisher 16. I couldn't find out a whole lot about these boats besides what the original manufacturers site told me, but I think I got a pretty good deal! Trailer isn't the prettiest, but the boat has two dry hatches, a live well, all working electronics, poling tower (came with Stiffy push pole), Minn Kota trolling motor (not in the pics, just the mount), Tohatsu 40 2 stroke. It's a self mixing motor, which I've heard some horror stories about, and has a 15 gallon aluminum fuel tank in the front. I'm going up to West Marine to get some Stabil and some oil, I'll also have to ask for some other common items to purchase with a first boat. I'm already familiar with the USCG safety part, so I'll be buying those as well. The leaf springs on the trailer are a bit rusty, normal for an '07? Are there any preventative maintenance items I should get? Thanks guys, can't wait to get this thing wet! ;D 


Barely fit it in the garage! Thinking dollies would help, and of course if I clean the damn thing.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

CONGRATS! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

racor filter(fuel/water) , lots of WD40


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Rollin,
congrats on the new ride.
I just recently sold a 01 Smitty Skiff last August, and have regretted it from day one.
The Skiff, is the same hull, just without the liner cap or console. It was a barebones fishing skiff, and worked awesome for what it was.
With the 30hp Tohatsu tiller, it ran plenty fast, just short of 30mph. That 40hp ought to scream.
If you ever have questions, I had good luck with the folks at Smitty Marine. Though they no longer produce, they still help when asked.

Enjoy the ride, and send some fishing porn when you can.

Regards,
KMB


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

KMB,

Thanks for the insight! Sounds like I made a good buy. I loved the boat once I got to take it out, can't wait to take it fishing this weekend ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats !

Rusty springs normal ... as long as no metal missing ...

I need new springs on an old trailer ...They are $17.00 a pair ...LOL

always wash the salt off ... when they are dry spray them down with something like LPS 3 ...WD 40 kinda useless ... IMHO


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Agreed with Noettca, wd 40 is useless. Alot of trailer repai shops will actually tell you to buy a can of axel grease, or any kind of sticky thick grease, and a paint brush and liberally just brush grease all over the springs, theyll last forever.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Probably just me, but that skeg looks short.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

IMO get a can of boeshield from west marine, and a salt-a-way or similar product of your choice.  When you rinse your boat/trailer off, rinse it with fresh water, spray salt removal product in rust-sensitive areas, rinse again, and spray boeshield.  I'm a novice boat owner as well (i've owned boats only for a couple of years) and my first year owning a boat, I was doing a lot of part replacement because my maintenance regimen was not up to par. Also, keep a grease gun with axle/bearing grease and grease zerks, hubs, ect. and the advise with using grease like paint on trailer parts is a good one.  Also, PB blaster is a great product for lubricating and penetrating anything that might already be rusted.  If you're finding your trailer big-wheel a bit sticky or the like (mine got rusty and sticky after a year, I fish ALOT though!) I put some PB blaster and it lubed it right up and stayed lubed for about a month.  Congrats on the new purchase! Whoever said the first and last days of boat ownership are the best are clearly DEAD WRONG!! 

PS, I live in ponte vedra. I fish palm valley a lot so if you ever fish down that way you'll probably see me. If you need any tips on starting out around here from running a skinny water boat to advice for where and how to get skinny, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Boeshield is great stuff a bit pricey for springs ... How about used motor oil applied with a paint brush ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa ! you may need a piece welded on ...

hope It's just the camera angle



> Probably just me, but that skeg looks short.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Agreed with Noettca, wd 40 is useless. Alot of trailer repai shops will actually tell you to buy a can of axel grease, or any kind of sticky thick grease, and a paint brush and liberally just brush grease all over the springs, theyll last forever.


I was told to coat the springs with marine grease right before I installed them. Did that months ago, and after multiple dips in saltwater everything seems to be going well. I accidentally touched a spring last night and it still had a good helping of grease on it.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I wasn't recommending using boeshield on the springs! Definitely grease the springs. I was talking about spraying it on all of his electrical connects, taking the cowling off of the motor and spraying there, and I use it on my motor mount and jackplate, and would recommend spraying on his motor mount, T/T, motor electrical grounds, ect.


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Great advice here, let's hope it is just the angle on the motor making the skeg look short! It looked fine to me in person, but then again, I haven't messed with many outboards. I'll be snapping better pics when I wash it later today, so I'll update the thread then


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Should add my status so far...since the weather has been a little edgy, I'm waiting for Saturday morning to launch it. Going to be my first launch, and first solo launch...so should be a great learning experience :. I've helped launch my buddy's boat dozens of times, so let's hope I payed attention. 

I got all my required safety gear (hate how much space it takes up in a microskiff...), changed the gear case oil, added grease to the bearing buddies and put some covers on them, sprayed the trailer with corrosion-x as well as some of the electrical components, ordered a new Racor filter, and purchased all the other crap I'll need for it. My dad wasn't kidding when he said this thing will be a money pit :-X, but I figure most of this is initial investment and my Startron and 2 stroke oil will likely last me for months and months...

I've read that it's not a good idea to mix two stroke oils brands, so I suppose I'll run the full tank of it that's in there and once it's low, drain it out and replace. I want to remove the seat that the PO installed, but I've yet to figure out a "clean" way to remove that seat base and the huge 3" hole (not to mention the 6 screw holes) that it took to install it. Not sure how much fishing I'll get done tomorrow as the trolling motor is getting repaired, but we'll see!


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats - pretty skiff and you will enjoy it! I know what you mean about the garage - I got mine home and it fit, with a cant to the side, with an inch to spare. I cringe to think what my wife would have said had it needed to reside in the driveway! Phewwww.


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

> Congrats - pretty skiff and you will enjoy it! I know what you mean about the garage - I got mine home and it fit, with a cant to the side, with an inch to spare. I cringe to think what my wife would have said had it needed to reside in the driveway! Phewwww.


Yea I breathed a sigh of relief once I finally got it to fit, though my garage is a mess now from moving everything to one side. I bought a few cheap mover's dollys from Harbor Freight, 1k lb rating, and it will make putting it in the garage much easier!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

you could always get the break away trailer tongue kit.... its a very simple install and will take away the need to put the trailer in at an angle. and for what your spending on the dolly's, you wouldnt be spending much more for the kit....


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

It has the break-away tongue. Without that thing I'd have been screwed1  The dolly idea was a terrible one; can't support the weight. Now that I've found the right angle it's pretty easy pushing it in there by myself.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> Should add my status so far...since the weather has been a little edgy, I'm waiting for Saturday morning to launch it. Going to be my first launch, and first solo launch...so should be a great learning experience  :. I've helped launch my buddy's boat dozens of times, so let's hope I payed attention.
> 
> I got all my required safety gear (hate how much space it takes up in a microskiff...), changed the gear case oil, added grease to the bearing buddies and put some covers on them, sprayed the trailer with corrosion-x as well as some of the electrical components, ordered a new Racor filter, and purchased all the other crap I'll need for it. My dad wasn't kidding when he said this thing will be a money pit  :-X, but I figure most of this is initial investment and my Startron and 2 stroke oil will likely last me for months and months...
> 
> I've read that it's not a good idea to mix two stroke oils brands, so I suppose I'll run the full tank of it that's in there and once it's low, drain it out and replace. I want to remove the seat that the PO installed, but I've yet to figure out a "clean" way to remove that seat base and the huge 3" hole (not to mention the 6 screw holes) that it took to install it. Not sure how much fishing I'll get done tomorrow as the trolling motor is getting repaired, but we'll see!


I'm from Jacksonville as well and yes Thursday or Friday would probably not have been the best day for a first time launch I was out there it was awful. If your ever need anybody to show you the ropes feel free to hit me up if you don't really have a ton of friends who are boaters. I can help you launch and show you a few spots. It always makes me feel like a badass when like yesterday some guy in his Gordon flats boat is circling around trying to load on the trailer 3 times and I slide right up there in my POS boat and show em how it's done


----------

